# Had our First Show Today!



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, we had our first show today! It was a pretty much a practice show for everyone to get started this year. I realized that we need a lot more work, and so do our goats!  At least my goat was not the only flopping around screaming her head off :roll: It was a great experience and really fun, and I am excited to get started showing this season!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! I'm sure it was a blast! Once your goats figure it out, hopefully they'll settle down and fall into rhythm without a fuss 
My kids have their first show on June 22nd. I'm HOPING to get a trailer this week, and we'll eventually start taking them over to the fairgrounds to walk them and get them accustomed to leaving home so it's easier when they do start showing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well good for you. It is always a learning experience and i wish you luck at the rest of your shows.


----------

